# Clothing Problem for BHMs?



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

I was just wondering if all of you have the same problem as me when it comes to certain types of pants/jeans. 

Due to my large thighs i experience quite alot of rubbing on the inside legs that has ended up with me ruining several pairs of jeans and trousers in the past. 

It's not so much of a problem now for some reason...maybe i'v just learnt to walk differently to stop wearing the fabric away. Do any of you guys experience the same problem?


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I was just wondering if all of you have the same problem as me when it comes to certain types of pants/jeans.
> 
> Due to my large thighs i experience quite alot of rubbing on the inside legs that has ended up with me ruining several pairs of jeans and trousers in the past.
> 
> It's not so much of a problem now for some reason...maybe i'v just learnt to walk differently to stop wearing the fabric away. Do any of you guys experience the same problem?



I've certainly had that happen to me as well. However, I'd have to say that my biggest clothing pet peeve as a big guy is the assumption that if I'm fat then I'm also short. It seems that the more x's are added to a shirt size, the shorter that shirt gets.


----------



## stldpn (May 11, 2010)

Fish said:


> I've certainly had that happen to me as well. However, I'd have to say that my biggest clothing pet peeve as a big guy is the assumption that if I'm fat then I'm also short. It seems that the more x's are added to a shirt size, the shorter that shirt gets.



I've never understood that phenomenon either. Especially since some of us want to tuck the shirt in. I only wear a 5xlt because 4xlt will tuck in at the rear but not in front.


----------



## MasterShake (May 11, 2010)

Pants-wise, I hate how the backside isn't level with the front when I sit down. Not that it slips - I have that baby cinched tight! - but I guess just the way I'm formed it sure looks like it.

I also love longer inseam shorts, like 12 or 13" inseams, and they seem impossible anymore to find.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 12, 2010)

I get frusterated as well with this...I have massive thighs myself (38 around) and its horrible to find clothing that fits right in the thigh area.

I also hate how they think every guy has a huge belly and no ass. lol


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 12, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> I also love longer inseam shorts, like 12 or 13" inseams, and they seem impossible anymore to find.



Really? Does that mean that stupid fashion trend of super-long cargo-style shorts that has lasted for about a decade is ending? I'm short and I used to like wearing shorts. But since about 2002 I haven't been able to find _any_ shorts that aren't like frigging capri pants on me, so I haven't been able to wear any. It can hit 110 here in the summer -- I'd like to wear something more comfortable than jeans all the time.


----------



## escapist (May 12, 2010)

Yep totally have that problem...wasn't an issue till I started wearing higher end clothes that really set me back $$$ every time I split a seam or just play wore them out in 3 months flat.


----------



## cakeboy (May 12, 2010)

I've solved this problem by only wearing clothes in the winter.


----------



## RJI (May 12, 2010)

Fish said:


> I've certainly had that happen to me as well. However, I'd have to say that my biggest clothing pet peeve as a big guy is the assumption that if I'm fat then I'm also short. It seems that the more x's are added to a shirt size, the shorter that shirt gets.



One of my issues also, I try to only buy a shirt if its a tall version.


----------



## FishCharming (May 15, 2010)

or how about buying a dress shirt that you can button at the neck and doesn't make you look as if you've decided to wear a parachute for the evening...


----------



## Zowie (May 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> or how about buying a dress shirt that you can button at the neck and doesn't make you look as if you've decided to wear a parachute for the evening...



"My, Sir, that parachute is most flattering."
"Thank you. I might need to make a quick getaway."


----------



## bigbri (May 19, 2010)

Yes, I have experienced "crotch rub" problems with some pants over the years. I also subscribe to the idea that manufacturers assume all fat men are short. I happen to be 6'6" and 400lbs. My biggest complaint recently involves boxer shorts. While the overall leg length on "tall" size boxers has remained constant, the front slit has been shortened by at least two inches, making it similar to what "big" size dimensions have been traditionally. Sorry, but the distance from my waist to my crotch hasn't changed accordingly, so you are left pulling down your boxers in order to take care of necessary toilet functions. It is also frustrating that many pant styles available in my waist size, do not come longer than 30" or 32" leg, I need 33". 
There used to be shirt makers that had an "athletic cut" dress shirt, which was tapered at the waist rather than having a "full cut". I have to be careful to avoid those since I'm big in the waist and hip area. I can shop Casual Male XL, King-Size and oddly enough, JC Penney has pretty good big and tall dress shirts, in their specialty catalogue.


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2010)

bigbri said:


> Yes, I have experienced "crotch rub" problems with some pants over the years. *I also subscribe to the idea that manufacturers assume all fat men are short*. I happen to be 6'6" and 400lbs. My biggest complaint recently involves boxer shorts. While the overall leg length on "tall" size boxers has remained constant, the front slit has been shortened by at least two inches, making it similar to what "big" size dimensions have been traditionally. Sorry, but the distance from my waist to my crotch hasn't changed accordingly, so you are left pulling down your boxers in order to take care of necessary toilet functions. It is also frustrating that many pant styles available in my waist size, do not come longer than 30" or 32" leg, I need 33".
> There used to be shirt makers that had an "athletic cut" dress shirt, which was tapered at the waist rather than having a "full cut". I have to be careful to avoid those since I'm big in the waist and hip area. I can shop Casual Male XL, King-Size and oddly enough, JC Penney has pretty good big and tall dress shirts, in their specialty catalogue.



Really? Cuz when I shop for pants and shorts, I end up with the crotch ending between my knees and several inches of fabric dragging on the ground. I definitely think that the manufacturers cater to taller fat guys than shorter fat guys.


----------



## bigbri (May 19, 2010)

Perhaps we happen to be at the "fringes" of the size parameters. Once upon a time when you ordered "tall" pants, the zipper length would probably be 13" while on "big" pants of the same waist size, the zipper would be 10". Now it seems to me that the manufacturers are economizing by making everything with the 10" zipper. I will confess that I do not subscribe to wearing my pants "under" my belly bulge. I consider my waist is roughly level with my belly button and wear my pants at that height. Consequently the zipper length becomes an issue. Perhaps this is a personal "quirk" but that's me.


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Really? Cuz when I shop for pants and shorts, I end up with the crotch ending between my knees and several inches of fabric dragging on the ground. I definitely think that the manufacturers cater to taller fat guys than shorter fat guys.



Without even being all that big, I have the same problem. And I agree, they pretty much make one rise length, and expect everyone to deal with it, despite height and proportions.


----------



## PinkRodery (May 27, 2010)

seasuperchub84 said:


> ...I have massive thighs myself (38 around) and its horrible to find clothing that fits right in the thigh area.



One of your thighs is the same length around as my waist. Hehe.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 27, 2010)

Ive had alot of people tell me that about my thighs. Im like wow damn im big. Then I go back to :eat1: :-D Thanks for the comment :-D


----------



## PinkRodery (May 27, 2010)

seasuperchub84 said:


> Ive had alot of people tell me that about my thighs. Im like wow damn im big. Then I go back to :eat1: :-D Thanks for the comment :-D



Big is gooooood. I just got kind of blown away by that because I'm not exactly small. 
You're welcome


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 27, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> One of your thighs is the same length around as my waist. Hehe.



That's probably the hottest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Zowie (May 27, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> One of your thighs is the same length around as my waist. Hehe.



Heh, I'm in the same boat. I was goofing around with my friend, who is pretty heavy set, and the belt I had around my waist would go around his thigh. So we had a laugh trying to get my t-shirt over his leg.


----------



## PinkRodery (May 28, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> That's probably the hottest thing I've ever heard



Hehe, I know.


----------



## PinkRodery (May 28, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Heh, I'm in the same boat. I was goofing around with my friend, who is pretty heavy set, and the belt I had around my waist would go around his thigh. So we had a laugh trying to get my t-shirt over his leg.



That's awesome! 
I've never actually met anyone that big, but its awesome to think. :happy:


----------



## WillSpark (May 28, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Heh, I'm in the same boat. I was goofing around with my friend, who is pretty heavy set, and the belt I had around my waist would go around his thigh. So we had a laugh trying to get my t-shirt over his leg.



So...you took off your shirt? 

You were all thinking it.


----------



## BigChaz (May 28, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> So...you took off your shirt?
> 
> You were all thinking it.



No I was not. You pervert. I am disgusted by you. Stop being so disgusting. Ugh. Gross. I need a shower now. I feel tainted. You ruined my year.


----------



## Zowie (May 28, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> So...you took off your shirt?
> 
> You were all thinking it.



Hahaha, I hadn't even considered that.
But yes, however I was in my bathing suit under.


----------



## BigChaz (May 28, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I hadn't even considered that.
> But yes, however I was in my bathing suit under.



DON'T LET HIM TURN YOU INTO A SEXUAL OBJECT WITH NO MIND OF YOUR OWN! AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE?!?!?

Mark my words. WillSpark will rule them all. 

I am drunk right now fyi


----------



## Zowie (May 28, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am drunk right now fyi



It'd be hard to tell, with you.


----------



## Joe944 (May 28, 2010)

I just woke up with a few hours left before I have to leave for work. I wish I was drinking.


----------



## veil (May 28, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> DON'T LET HIM TURN YOU INTO A SEXUAL OBJECT WITH NO MIND OF YOUR OWN! AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE?!?!?
> 
> Mark my words. WillSpark will rule them all.
> 
> I am drunk right now fyi



he's wrong! do it!!!
ROBOSLUT ACTIVATED
ROBOSLUT INITIATE SHIRT REMOVAL
ROBOSLUT INITIATE HILARIOUS CHEST TO THIGH RATIO COMPARISON
ROBOSLUT ENGAGE COMEDY THRUSTERS
HA
HA
HA


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 29, 2010)

veil said:


> he's wrong! do it!!!
> ROBOSLUT ACTIVATED
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE SHIRT REMOVAL
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE HILARIOUS CHEST TO THIGH RATIO COMPARISON
> ...



Oh my gosh that that LMFAO:happy:


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

My boyfriend is a big man 6'4 and almost 400 lbs. His clothes never fit right, but not because of his stomach. He has a very long torso. His inseam is 30. I have a problem getting him shirts long enough. I have to buy these Hip Hop Tees 6x for him to wear and they hit him just below the hip. Otherwise his stomach hangs out the bottom. Which is cute. :wubu:, but people judge you as a hillbilly moron if your sporting this. 

Anyone experience this problem or have any ideas?


----------



## Joe944 (May 29, 2010)

I find that wearing fitting clothes helps immensely with appearance. I used to wear baggier clothes when I was younger and I got noticeably less attention from females not to mention my friends and family would tell me I could dress better.

Somewhat tight fitting jeans and a good belt holding up a tucked in shirt will do wonders.


----------



## djudex (May 29, 2010)

Lamia said:


> My boyfriend is a big man 6'4 and almost 400 lbs. His clothes never fit right, but not because of his stomach. He has a very long torso. His inseam is 30. I have a problem getting him shirts long enough. I have to buy these Hip Hop Tees 6x for him to wear and they hit him just below the hip. Otherwise his stomach hangs out the bottom. Which is cute. :wubu:, but people judge you as a hillbilly moron if your sporting this.
> 
> Anyone experience this problem or have any ideas?



I have a similar issue, not only do I have a longer than normal torso but I am also what's called 'long in the rise' in the sewing world. At 6'7 my outseam is 44" and my inseam is 32" which can make finding pants that don't cut my nadgers in half while being anywhere near my waist a smidgen difficult.

Dress shirts I have only ever found one mass produced brand (George Foreman's clothing line which is now sadly defunct) that fit right so I get my dress shirts custom made at Modern Tailor and have been pleased with their results. Get a local tailor to measure him for a shirt, plug the numbers into their website and order up a test shirt to make sure it fits right.

For casual shirts and tshirts I always make sure to go for XLT sizes (I take a 3 or 4XLT) which does help with having a long torso. I know my tshirts tend to shrink lengthwise after washing and drying, I've seen commercial stretching devices (basically something that you clip on the bottom of a wet shirt to pull it down as it hangs to dry) but I haven't been able to find one locally yet to try out.


----------



## WillSpark (May 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> DON'T LET HIM TURN YOU INTO A SEXUAL OBJECT WITH NO MIND OF YOUR OWN! AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SEES WHAT'S HAPPENING HERE?!?!?
> 
> Mark my words. WillSpark will rule them all.
> 
> I am drunk right now fyi



I AM WILLSPARK, KING OF THE ROBOSLUTS! MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 30, 2010)

One of the problems I have is with belts. I guess I have sensitive skin, so the metal from the belt buckle digs into my stomach and usually leaves it very irritated. Any of you guys have problems with this? If so, how have you remedied it?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> One of the problems I have is with belts. I guess I have sensitive skin, so the metal from the belt buckle digs into my stomach and usually leaves it very irritated. Any of you guys have problems with this? If so, how have you remedied it?



Might also be an allergy, no? Try just putting a band-aid or some tape over the buckle and the inside of the button of your pants.


----------



## FishCharming (May 30, 2010)

veil said:


> he's wrong! do it!!!
> ROBOSLUT ACTIVATED
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE SHIRT REMOVAL
> ROBOSLUT INITIATE HILARIOUS CHEST TO THIGH RATIO COMPARISON
> ...



ROFLCOPTER!!!!! i wish i could rep you for this but i need to spread it around apparently...


----------



## FishCharming (May 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> "My, Sir, that parachute is most flattering."
> "Thank you. I might need to make a quick getaway."



well, since you seem to be lacking a shirt i can bring an extra and we could go BASE jumping! just remember to wait till you land to take it off to measure it against my thighs =D


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 31, 2010)

I almost never wear pants so I haven't run into that problem. I never thought about my thigh size before this thread. They are pretty big so I might run into a problem if I ever have to wear pants. Shirts can be annoying sometimes. A lot of them end up being too short even as they add more X's. I'm not a tall guy, around 5'10", so the tall T's are too long.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> One of the problems I have is with belts. I guess I have sensitive skin, so the metal from the belt buckle digs into my stomach and usually leaves it very irritated. Any of you guys have problems with this? If so, how have you remedied it?



It could be a few things. For starters, I'd start looking for more belts that use rounded edges. If the metal ever has direct contact with your skin, bionic could be right, it may be necessary to look into stainless steel belt buckles they'll be a touch more expensive but less likely to cause a skin reaction if that is indeed the issue.


----------



## shortfat (Jun 2, 2010)

since I have put on some weight recently, I am about to outgrow my business suits. The job i have now does not require one, but I may be changing jobs..again..and it will probably require wearing suits or sport jackets. Most of my weight seems to be going to my belly. My question is..at what point do you grow into the "portly" size. I know there is more room the middle of the suit, but was curious how you know that's what you need. I didn't really want to hear it first from a salesman.


----------



## bigbri (Jun 2, 2010)

If belts are a problem, you might want to make a fashion statement and wear braces (suspenders). They come in a variety of colors and fabrics. In the US the news commentator Larry King is well known for the braces he wears.

Why not go into a store and ask to try on a portly style. Then you can have the joy of the salesperson saying you don't need that style.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 7, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> One of the problems I have is with belts. I guess I have sensitive skin, so the metal from the belt buckle digs into my stomach and usually leaves it very irritated. Any of you guys have problems with this? If so, how have you remedied it?



do you wear undershirts? If you have an undershirt on, the belt doesn't touch your skin . . . just a thought.


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

not sure if I should post this here or the confession thread lol...but my solution to the belt problem is just sliding it down under my belly and stealthily pulling it up when I stand up. Not sure if we are talking about the same problem here but my belly is about 8" shy of my knee when I sit down so I tend have issues with drawstrings and belts digging into me when I sit.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 8, 2010)

My biggest problem has always been shirts (dress & casual) since i have squared or broad shoulders and with my big belly I always have to get 4xlt or
5xlt depending who makes the shirt and fabric.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 17, 2010)

I have similar issues as the one's stated above. I have to confess, I have two waist lines. I wear my pants under my stomach because I hate the way it looks like a second butt if it's "tucked" into the waist line of the pants. This causes a second issue with my belly hanging out of the bottom of a polo shirt. I do wear an under shirt, but I still feel pretty self-conscious. Also, I have to wear suspenders (under my shirts) to keep my pants from falling off. I suppose If I were to "tuck" my belly into my pants, I wouldn't have to worry about that, but then again, I'd have to buy all new pants as my waist line around my stomach is like 5 sizes bigger than around my hips. Oh, yeah, this also causes my inseam to be way shorter than it should be so my crotch is now hanging almost between my knees in certain pants (lol).

On another note, someone metioned cargo shorts. I bought a pair a few years ago thinking it would come down just below the knee. Nope, like the other person stated, it's like I'm wearing capri pants with wide legs. Some time's if the suspenders come down enough, the shorts actually touch the tops of my shoes. How stupid does that look!


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2010)

I only just figured out what another one of my fit problems is: I'm narrow. I'm deep front to back, but narrow side to side. So I have problems getting pants with enough length in the back centre seam, but if they fit around the waist they'll be baggy at the hips. And shirts that will do up around my neck are generally wide in the shoulders. Even things like jackets and housecoats, if they are the right size overall, always are a bit too wide in the shoulder.

Some of it is bone structure--the women in my family have no hips and I guess I have that same general narrowness. Some of it is fat distribution--I carry my weight all up front or in back, i.e. belly and butt, but the belly doesn't have much width, and the butt doesn't come with hips.

Blech. I'm glad my body is reasonably functional, but it sure isn't how I'd like it to be designed!


----------



## shortfat (Jun 17, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I have similar issues as the one's stated above. I have to confess, I have two waist lines. I wear my pants under my stomach because I hate the way it looks like a second butt if it's "tucked" into the waist line of the pants. This causes a second issue with my belly hanging out of the bottom of a polo shirt. I do wear an under shirt, but I still feel pretty self-conscious. Also, I have to wear suspenders (under my shirts) to keep my pants from falling off. I suppose If I were to "tuck" my belly into my pants, I wouldn't have to worry about that, but then again, I'd have to buy all new pants as my waist line around my stomach is like 5 sizes bigger than around my hips. Oh, yeah, this also causes my inseam to be way shorter than it should be so my crotch is now hanging almost between my knees in certain pants (lol).
> 
> On another note, someone metioned cargo shorts. I bought a pair a few years ago thinking it would come down just below the knee. Nope, like the other person stated, it's like I'm wearing capri pants with wide legs. Some time's if the suspenders come down enough, the shorts actually touch the tops of my shoes. How stupid does that look!



I have the clothing issues as well. Had to shorten 30 inseams, because i wear my pants under my belly. At only 5'5", that puts the crotch at my knees as well. It's a great look. 

My main reason for responding was to thank you for your service. My son is a former Marine and as a parent, i have a great deal of respect for what you went through. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 17, 2010)

cakeboy said:


> I've solved this problem by only wearing clothes in the winter.



Awesome! Wish I could do that, but I'd be arrested. Plus summer not always warm enough.

A man I used to go out with had this problem with his trousers. The insides of his thighs were also all smooth, where the hairs had rubbed off. Not sure what you could do about it; maybe sew reinforcement material into the crotch of your trousers, so they are like jodhpurs.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Lamia said:


> My boyfriend is a big man 6'4 and almost 400 lbs. His clothes never fit right, but not because of his stomach. He has a very long torso. His inseam is 30. I have a problem getting him shirts long enough. I have to buy these Hip Hop Tees 6x for him to wear and they hit him just below the hip. Otherwise his stomach hangs out the bottom. Which is cute. :wubu:, but people judge you as a hillbilly moron if your sporting this.
> 
> Anyone experience this problem or have any ideas?


 
I am 6'1" with a 29" inseam. I always get tall man shirts and short man pants. I currently wear 5 XLT, which is hard to find. Obviously, we are tlaking mail order only. Thank goodness for internet shopping.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 17, 2010)

It's either too big or too small. Quite frustrating. The XXL stuff makes me look heavier which pisses the f*** out of me and the XL stuff is tight around my neck and shoulders.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

shortfat said:


> My main reason for responding was to thank you for your service. My son is a former Marine and as a parent, i have a great deal of respect for what you went through. THANK YOU!!!



Your quite welcome ... I enjoyed it quite a bit, just wished I stayed in, no thanks necessary.

I forgot to mention my biggest clothing issue ... well, it's more of a hybrid automotive/clothing issue. Almost everytime I scoot out of my car's driver seat (03 Mustang), the little metal lever that controls the seatback adjustment rips a hole in the back of my dress pants. I guess jeans are just to thick for this to happen. But I'm really tired of sewing all of my other pants! With the cost of big men's clothes, deffinately can't afford to purchase new pants every other month. I've tried wraping the lever in different material, it always slips off. Thinking about getting a grinder to remove that pesky little bastard. Also, I've been using duck tape on the inside of my pants so when they do rip, I have some backup. Doh!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 15, 2010)

Where do you guys go for clothing and not get raped by prices? Believe it or not, there's a Salvation Army store who must have a large donation demographic of BHM because I can go there at any time and find a very nice selection of clothes in 3x and 4x. They actually even have large sizes. Plus--on Wednesday they are even half off. The clothes are very nice and often have new clothes. I have gone and gotten quite a few outfits for less than $20 dollars.

For anyone looking for a thrift shop in their area:

http://www.thethriftshopper.com/zip


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 15, 2010)

Big guys should just go around topless all the time...:wubu:


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 15, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> Big guys should just go around topless all the time...:wubu:



LOL.... Some of us do at home


----------



## djudex (Jul 15, 2010)

The only time I wear a shirt at home is when the pizza guy is on his way.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 15, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> LOL.... Some of us do at home


 
how am i spose to perve if u guys only go topless at home...shame on you


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> how am i spose to perve if u guys only go topless at home...shame on you



It's called a pair of binoculars and a window. Knock yourself out.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's called a pair of binoculars and a window. Knock yourself out.



lol ok then. if any of u guys see a strange girl staring at u through ur window with binoculars... invite me in


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 16, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> lol ok then. if any of u guys see a strange girl staring at u through ur window with binoculars... invite me in



That would be quite a pair of binoculars to reach the states from there lol ...


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 16, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> That would be quite a pair of binoculars to reach the states from there lol ...



yeh....well....us aussies just have better binoculars than u


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 16, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> yeh....well....us aussies just have better binoculars than u



Spy away then


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 16, 2010)

The only time there is a BHM clothing problem is when their clothing is not littering my bedroom floor, or when they're wearing it in the first place.

Everyone was thinking it, I just had to be the asshole to come out and say it.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 16, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> The only time there is a BHM clothing problem is when their clothing is not littering my bedroom floor, or when they're wearing it in the first place.
> 
> Everyone was thinking it, I just had to be the asshole to come out and say it.



Amen!! Right on!! wooo ect.  (would have left it at amen but i needed more words)


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 16, 2010)

Im not sure what my issue is but when I go to buy a dress shirt the neck fits well but then the sleeves come up about 3 inches too short and Im lucky if the damn thing will stay buttoned. Im starting to think Im going to have to lose weight or someone will lose an eye from a button exploding off.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 16, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> Big guys should just go around topless all the time...:wubu:


I'm topless and in boxers only 99.9% of the time I'm at home

It's how I feel most comfortable


----------



## taobear (Jul 16, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> The only time there is a BHM clothing problem is when their clothing is not littering my bedroom floor, or when they're wearing it in the first place.
> 
> Everyone was thinking it, I just had to be the asshole to come out and say it.



Bad Girl... You need a spanking.


----------



## escapist (Jul 16, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> Big guys should just go around topless all the time...:wubu:



Uhhh I pretty much do it all the time, but I'm in Vegas and its like 110 outside sooooo at least I have a nice tan going on now.


----------



## taobear (Jul 16, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Where do you guys go for clothing and not get raped by prices? Believe it or not, there's a Salvation Army store who must have a large donation demographic of BHM because I can go there at any time and find a very nice selection of clothes in 3x and 4x. They actually even have large sizes. Plus--on Wednesday they are even half off. The clothes are very nice and often have new clothes. I have gone and gotten quite a few outfits for less than $20 dollars.
> 
> For anyone looking for a thrift shop in their area:
> 
> http://www.thethriftshopper.com/zip



well I just do the Walmart thing they don't have a big selection but they do have a few 3x 4x and sometimes 5x


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd say lack of clothing counts as a clothing problem. Today at a beach here in France I had left my swimsuit back at the hotel, so I just did it in my boxers....there was some potential for loss and/or translucence, and yet I had too much fun to care. Made a joke out of it.

...they were tiger print.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 17, 2010)

taobear said:


> Bad Girl... You need a spanking.



Probably. Im usually misbehavin'.

And Will, tiger print is hot  I got a pink zebra striped bikini for my vacation on Sunday and went to Kohls to shop with the family.My brother was flirting with the girl at the counter, who asked if it was his, and he ran with it. Hah.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 17, 2010)

footaction has awesome blank tee's. love em'. johnny cupcake makes great shirts too..they have big sizes. im 6'4" so i have to get big AND tall.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 18, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> The only time there is a BHM clothing problem is when their clothing is not littering my bedroom floor, or when they're wearing it in the first place.
> 
> Everyone was thinking it, I just had to be the asshole to come out and say it.



Haha psh no your no asshole no where close to it we all where thinking it at least I am coming up front and saying yeah I was thinking it haha .:happy:


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 18, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> The only time there is a BHM clothing problem is when their clothing is not littering my bedroom floor, or when they're wearing it in the first place.
> 
> Everyone was thinking it, I just had to be the asshole to come out and say it.



hahaha, looooooooooove it


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 18, 2010)

u know...no one in Oz ever wears shirts, u shouldall come here and 4get the friggin things


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

spanky.pinata said:


> u know...no one in Oz ever wears shirts, u shouldall come here and 4get the friggin things



Oz huh? thats actually on my list of places to visit


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 20, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> Oz huh? thats actually on my list of places to visit



u should. australia is beautiful. its got an extremely diverse climate =)


----------



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

My problem is shirts. They never seem long enough. And they are always too big in the shoulders.


----------



## swagedsoul (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Really? Does that mean that stupid fashion trend of super-long cargo-style shorts that has lasted for about a decade is ending? I'm short and I used to like wearing shorts. But since about 2002 I haven't been able to find _any_ shorts that aren't like frigging capri pants on me, so I haven't been able to wear any. It can hit 110 here in the summer -- I'd like to wear something more comfortable than jeans all the time.


Thats been my experience as well....I figured that they figured that if you are fat...you must be tall as well... 

And to the OP...yes...I have had the same problem as well....wore out many pairs of pants and shorts that way...


----------



## Akahige (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are some wonder full tips.

Find a good tailor.
Find a good tailor.
Find a good tailor.

Buy pants that have the correct rise. This cannot be altered. 
If you cannot buy the right length or waist get larger and go to your tailor.
Learn how to shrink or stretch jeans.

Find a good tailor. Take em to lunch become friends, ask they're advise pants are easy. Shirts and jackets are very hard. So find a good tailor.


----------



## Akahige (Mar 25, 2011)

Also buy pants with crotch gusset, and don't be afraid to try womens jeans as well.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never found a pair of pants that fit me properly.
I mean in the waist, yes, but there's always some other issue. Either the thighs are too small or the seat is too big or something.
There's this one pair I have and the zipper is over a foot long and the crotch hangs way down but at the same time the thighs are tight as fuck.
Exceptionally uncomfortable. I wish I had money cause I'd just get my clothes by consignment.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like you hottie guys need to find a nice seamstress who can make you clothes tailored to fit you. Sound like a plan?


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 2, 2011)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Sounds like you hottie guys need to find a nice seamstress who can make you clothes tailored to fit you. Sound like a plan?



Totally would, but I can barely afford clothes from the store, let alone by consignment.
Getting a tailor is going to be one of my first priorities after I find a job.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 3, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Totally would, but I can barely afford clothes from the store, let alone by consignment.
> Getting a tailor is going to be one of my first priorities after I find a job.



I think you mean "commission", not "consignment". "Consignment" is what happens to items that don't sell; they're "consigned" to a "consignment store", to be sold at a lower price.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 3, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> I think you mean "commission", not "consignment". "Consignment" is what happens to items that don't sell; they're "consigned" to a "consignment store", to be sold at a lower price.



I don't think that's what consignment is. Selling on consignment means that the consignor (the owner of the item) retains ownership until the item is sold by/through the consignee (the seller). Afterwards, the seller will deduct their fee/commission and give the rest to the owner. The item can be new or used. The price can be lower than retail for things like general second hand items or higher for items like vintage clothing or antiques. Stores like Ross and TJ Maxx, which buys unsold goods from major retailers and sells them at a discount, are not consignment stores.


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, having clothes custom made is a huge expense. I don't think many people could afford to have their wardrobe tailored. There's no way I could afford to do that. Ill fitting clothes is a struggle for all of us. Sucks no? I don't have a big problem of clothes wearing away like others, but it does happen.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Apr 3, 2011)

nice belts that fit
pants that are not too small for either my butt or my theighs.
pants that don't slide off my belly


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 4, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Also, having clothes custom made is a huge expense. I don't think many people could afford to have their wardrobe tailored. There's no way I could afford to do that. Ill fitting clothes is a struggle for all of us. Sucks no? I don't have a big problem of clothes wearing away like others, but it does happen.



This is why I just walk the excess length off my pants....hehe


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Also, having clothes custom made is a huge expense. I don't think many people could afford to have their wardrobe tailored. There's no way I could afford to do that. Ill fitting clothes is a struggle for all of us. Sucks no? I don't have a big problem of clothes wearing away like others, but it does happen.


*
I have had leather chaps and vest made for me...which is a nice expense; compared to bulk wholesalers at biker shows...but at 5' tall i am all leg and tit.....so nothing off the rack fits me

*


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 4, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> This is why I just walk the excess length off my pants....hehe



Same here. All my jeans are frayed at the bottom from my heel. The shoegazer/emo/screamo/goth kids think I'm cool because of my frayed jeans. (I don't have the darkness in my heart to tell them that I'm not cool-I'm just too lazy to hem)




HDANGEL15 said:


> I have had leather chaps and vest made for me...which is a nice expense; compared to bulk wholesalers at biker shows...but at 5' tall i am all leg and tit.....so nothing off the rack fits me



Nothing like a set of riding leathers custom made for you. It is a nice present to yourself.


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 5, 2011)

+Entirely in Nacho's voice for the hit film, Nacho Libre+ I hayt et when I fine a blouse that cannot feat my... manly pheeseek. Or a pair of pants... that jeest arn strehchy enough. +Back to the King's english+ Shoes are sometimes a bitch too... But my main thing is not being able to find hats that fit my massive dome comfortably... UGH!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2011)

Akahige said:


> Here are some wonder full tips.
> 
> Find a good tailor.
> Find a good tailor.
> ...


I couldn't agree with this more. 

If you befriend (or just become a reallllly good customer of) a tailor or seamstress/dressmaker, it won't cost a fortune at all to have minor adjustments like hems, tacking in the waist, and even making sleeves larger for those of us with very large or batwing upper arms) and the better fitting something feels and looks on me the better I feel.

They also give lots of free advice you'd never even think of asking until they say it and you go...ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------

